# Sony 4K HDR TV or Samsung UHD 4K Smart TV



## Tek01 (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm looking forward to buy a new television this new year and according to my budget, I've narrowed the search to these two models - *Sony 43 X83D 4K HDR with Android TV* or *Samsung 43 UHD 4K Smart TV KU6470*. I would like to know which would be better of the two as a whole. Also I'd like to hear any other model you would like to suggest.


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 17, 2016)

Tek01 said:


> I'm looking forward to buy a new television this new year and according to my budget, I've narrowed the search to these two models - *Sony 43 X83D 4K HDR with Android TV* or *Samsung 43 UHD 4K Smart TV KU6470*. I would like to know which would be better of the two as a whole. Also I'd like to hear any other model you would like to suggest.



Please fill the questionnaire.


----------



## Minion (Dec 21, 2016)

I would suggest Samsung 43KU6470 this one is more updated to handle all latest formats.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 31, 2016)

Tek01 said:


> I'm looking forward to buy a new television this new year and according to my budget, I've narrowed the search to these two models - *Sony 43 X83D 4K HDR with Android TV* or *Samsung 43 UHD 4K Smart TV KU6470*. I would like to know which would be better of the two as a whole. Also I'd like to hear any other model you would like to suggest.


We need to know more. What's your viewing distance? Do you have a wide viewing space? Is this for a dark or well lit room? Do you watch mostly TV, movies, sports and do you game? Is HDR really important to you?


----------



## tekiagadi (Jan 5, 2017)

According to me, Sony 4K HDR TV is the best.


----------

